# First Audition



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, I've decided to major in music performance, but my teachers haven't really done a lot of scale work with me before, and I don't have a private one now. A music major requires an audition (not a big one). I just need to play two pieces and a few scales. I've decided to play Havanaise and either Graceful Ghost or Symphonie Espagnole. What scales should I do?

Also, I was never to clear on this; the flats and sharps in the key signature, could someone explain them clearly? i.e.) If there is a flat on the b above open a, are all bs flat, or just that one?, etc. I know this must be a pretty elementary question, but my schools teachers were all do-nothing bums!


----------



## Maestro Murphy (Jul 15, 2004)

If a b is marked flat in the ket signature, then all the b's (regardless of position on the staff) are flat. I would pick some scales that have some flats or sharps. That would probably leave a good impression of your intonation. Something like E, or F#. Although, I would think they would specify which scales to play. So, I'd practice them all. lol


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes. I think they'll ask u to play certain scales. I don't think it's up to u to decide. If they never indicate, then I think that means u must know all, esp those with 3 octaves and shifting up to the 5th position and even 16 notes to a bow.
I think u have to practice all. But I would esp. work on G major, minor 3oct, 8 and 16 notes slurred. C, minor major, A flat, G # minor, B major, E flat and E major, minor, F minor, D major, D minor. Anything that requires u to shift incessantly and common keys for ensemble playing.
And don't forget to work on Dim 7 scales, or scales in sixth apart(accord playing...but I don't think this will come out, may be too difficult for a simple audition.)


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

For all of the schools that I applied to they asked for all of the scales in 3 octaves with arpegios.

BUT, they never asked for them at the auditions.... SO don't go totally insane over them. But yes, do know them, just in case. And yes, all of the schools I chose to apply to had the option to pick them, but I had one friend who told me he was asked to play his favorite one, so learn one scale, REALLY darn good.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

> *but I had one friend who told me he was asked to play his favorite one, so learn one scale, REALLY darn good.*


Really? Wow! Imagine THAT!


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Max is right. The purpose of an audition as such is just to make sure that you do play ok( basic repertoire), great intonation ( scales ), elementary technic such as shifting to the 3rd position( scales), great sightreading, and most importantly a great personality( interview ).
But I think they'll love to hear / ask u to play basic scales such as G major, slurred, 3 octaves to ensure that u do know and are comfortable with position shifting, and its relavant arppegios. Or basically any elementary scales with more or less the same purpose. If u have no time to go through all scales, then just do those that are used frequently for ensemble playing.
If I remembered correctly, shifting up to 3rd position is already a huge advantage for elementary ensemble playing. If u can shift up to 5th position,and have reliable sightreading, great personality etc. they'd have considered u for 1st chair already.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Wait! Are we talking about ensemble auditions here? Thomas, yr post is confusing me..


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks! I'll tell you how I do on the 5th of August.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, my first audition went fine. I got into the music major. Seems like child's play compared to James's audition, though. Man I wish I could take a master class from Shlomo..


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

That's great news! Congratulations! I suppose there will an emphasis on violin??


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Aug 5 2004, 09:19 PM
> *That's great news! Congratulations! I suppose there will an emphasis on violin??
> [snapback]1258[/snapback]​*


Yeah! I'll be in the orchestra a chamber ensembe, have private lessons every week, and probably more. I am going to really enjoy this. B)


----------

